# Solved: Unable to install ZoneAlarm Free



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I have Windows XP SP2, Kaspersky AV (both licensed and updated).

I was using an older version of ZoneAlarm (free firewall) and got greedy when a new version came.  The default options of Upgrade / Fresh install were giving me TrueVector errors. So I disabled the service and un-installed the older version from Control Panel.

I tried many times (and many things) but I am unable to install ZoneAlarm. I re-downloaded the installation file as well. But the installation starts and then stops at 25%. It just stops responding.

Can anyone tell me what could be wrong? It doesn't show me any error. It just hangs


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here.

http://forums.zonealarm.com/zonelabs/board/message?board.id=AllowAccess&message.id=103


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for the link. I did what is mentioned in there. But no luck 

It stops at 25% i.e. while copying the file zlquarantine.dll

UPDATE:
On searching I find that I am not alone in facing this issue and the problem seems to be with ZA then anything else  And the worst part is that there is no apparent solution even on ZA forum :down:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Try looking here.

http://wiki.castlecops.com/ZoneAlarm_FAQ

http://zonealarm.donhoover.net/uninstall.html


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks so much for the links. But nothing seems to work  I am really surprised at the NORTONesque functioning of ZoneAlarm! If it keeps throwing up files at so many places all over my hard disk and registry. On top of it, it doesn't even provide a proper stand-along uninstaller!  

As I said, there are a few people who have faced the same issue and it is quite surprising that no one, even on ZA forums has any answer to this!

But I still haven't lost hopes and I am trying to sort this out. If it can get installed on other systems, why not mine? 

UPDATE:
Got it to install at last  I went in Safe Mode and tried and it went thru smoothly. Phew!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great to hear. You most of had something blocking something.
You can mark the thread solved by going up to thread tools.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

You are right. Probably something was blocking. Curious to know what it was. But as of now the main problem is solved and I have marked the thread as solved.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Maybe NORTON or if you got XP it's firwall. But now you don't want XP no good firewall to be running.


----------

